# aviawest- vancouver



## maddog (Jan 1, 2007)

Hello everybody, this is my first posting on this site. My family and I are going to Vancouver in July 2007 and are staying at the Aviawest on Robson. I was wondering if anyone has stayed here lately and how their experience was. The website doesn't offer much detail, but does look really nice. We are going to be traveling with our 2 sons (ages 9 and 2), so if anyone has traveled with small children your input would be appreciated.

Looking forward to hearing for someone.


----------



## ricoba (Jan 1, 2007)

We spent a week at the Aviawest Rosedale on Robson a couple of years ago.

It's a nice resort and a great location in Vancouver, right across from the new public library and close to the shopping district on Robson, just past Granville St.  As well it's a nice hop skip and a jump to False Creek.  You can hop on a small little ferry and head over to Granville Island for a few bucks.

I posted a TUG review with pictures of our trip.  We had a one bedroom unit, since our kids stayed with their cousins in Coquitlam.  The unit is nicely furnished and laid out, but it's compact, which is common for urban timeshares.  

You can access the TUG reviews if you decide to become a TUG member.  There you will find lots of reviews of this resort and lots of other resorts.

Hope that helps.  Overall it was a great week for us.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 2, 2007)

I think you'll get more response in the canada forum. So, I'm moving this thread.


----------



## ricoba (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks Bill, even as I responded, I thought this would be better in the Canada forum.


----------

